# Can my GP give me the Drugs.



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello,

As you can see from my ticker I'm due to start IUI with OI in 30 days    . We are having our treatment private and the drugs are costing us over £100.00 but i have read that some of you have had your drugs prescribe by your GP. Do all GP's do this ? 

Love
Hugs
xx

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE. DREAMS HAVE TO COME TRUE IN  2007


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

It depends on your GP and PCT rules, but worth a try!

Best of Luck and Happy New Year


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

I was due to have ivf, (which to cut a long story short, ended up with IUI )  and had to pay £6 for my prescription for the drugs from the hospital where i was having the treatment, it was all on the NHS ....

I would think if you are paying private you wouldnt be able to get them prescribed on the NHS .. but anythings worth a try and if you manage it be sure to let us know!!!! 

*** Good Luck *** ...

Sweetcheeks xx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Hugs,

I have had private IUI and I have to pay for all my prescriptions.  Hope this helps

Jo
x


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I had private IUI and had to pay for my drugs but our clinic did advise us that if you see your GP before hand that some PCT's will pay for your drugs and you GP can give you an NHS prescription for them - I guess its worth I try.

Good luck for your IUI

Jane xx


----------



## Becs64 (Nov 30, 2006)

The clinic where I was being treated, which was private, offered me a prescription which I could take to a chemist which is sometimes a cheaper way of getting the drugs - as private clinics may have a higher mark up, it is worth asking, though maybe check with the local pharamist how much the drugs would cost from them and whether they could supply them, as you would not want them to run out.  I found a pharamicst who would sell me menophur (obviously with me providing a prescription), but I had to get a box of 10 at a time
Hope this helps


----------

